#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-04
<GoneProtoss> 早上好
<happyaron> maxiaojun: rar/unrar那个问题，你觉得怎么处理好？
<maxiaojun> sru咯...
<happyaron> maxiaojun: 我说新版的那个事
<maxiaojun> 5.00?
<happyaron> y
<happyaron> 我记得说是有兼容性问题
<maxiaojun> 我們做下科學測試？其實我不太理解那個說兼容性問題的人的使用場景
<happyaron> 我觉得测试也没用，你考虑下是不是可以做俩包
<happyaron> rar/rar5
<happyaron> unrar/unrar5
<happyaron> 或者rar5.0 unrar5.0
<maxiaojun> 那你讓file roller下載哪個包...
<happyaron> maxiaojun: 但感觉这样下去rar/unrar 5就一直也进不去啊
<happyaron> 总得先进去，然后再慢慢切过来
<happyaron> 1404进不去的话，你又要多折腾一个LTS版的backport
<happyaron> 或者至少多操心了。。。
<maxiaojun> 也行咯，反正Win那邊RAR5的普及應該也沒有那麼快
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> 大家用的破解版应该主要还是4
<happyaron> maxiaojun: 我正在triage ibus的bugs，感觉好多都很旧了
<maxiaojun> 我以前也嘗試過，最後放棄了
<happyaron> 嗯
<maxiaojun> 你應該也看到了，13.10搞了indicator-keyboard之後一大堆新問題⋯後悔之前沒運行一個開發版本⋯
<happyaron> :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-05
<happyaron> JackYu: 你有空的时候把ubuntukylin的bug过一遍？可能有一些已经可以close了
<JackYu> happyaron, ok
<njin> hi, is already known the bug in  the search box of the Firefox start page ?? It is not present in Ubuntu. Thanks
<njin> talking about today build btw.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-07
<ypwong> lens 该怎么翻呢?
<happyaron> ypwong: 没啥好主意，目前还是不翻译
<ypwong> happyaron, accessibility 呢
<happyaron> ypwong: 辅助功能
<happyaron> ypwong: 或者通用访问
<happyaron> 一般叫辅助功能比较多。
<ypwong> 感觉不太对
<happyaron> 这个只能比较委婉，否则有歧视残障人士的可能性。
<ypwong> 好象苹果是这样翻
<happyaron> 甚至不是残障，比如眼神不好的……
<happyaron> 嗯
<Moon_Cheetah> 还是辅助功能吧。。
<ypwong> 嗯
<Moon_Cheetah> 彭欢。这频道咋人这么少？
<penghuan> Moon_Cheetah:这频道基本都是我们的开发人员，还有些没上来，像你这样的社区人士还比较少
<Moon_Che_> 开发人员都不全啊
<penghuan> 是的，有的没在
<JackYu> happyaron, hi
<JackYu> happyaron, please upgrade youker-assistant to 0.2.2, at bug #1248980
<ubot5> bug 1248980 in Ubuntu Kylin "Upgrade to youker-assistant 0.2.2 in Trusty" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248980
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-08
<happyaron> JackYu: will have a look soon
<happyaron> FJKong: how can I test fcitx-qimpanel's skin support? just build master and install on saucy?
<happyaron> JackYu: will do the update soon, today or weekend, :)
 * happyaron is busy working on ibus during this week.
<JackYu> happyaron, OK:)
<happyaron> maxiaojun: Bug 1249208 should be fixed for Unity/GS, not sure what's the effect for KDE users.
<ubot5> bug 1249208 in ibus (Ubuntu) "Avoid conflicting <Super>Space shortcut with g-s-d" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249208
<happyaron> maxiaojun: haven't pushed SRU for saucy, please give some input if you have time to try, :)
<maxiaojun> 知道了
<FJKong> happyaron: yes, just build and install
<FJKong> happyaron: besides, you can follow steps in Readme
<happyaron> FJKong: do you think we are ready to release a version to upload to trusty?
<happyaron> so that we are able to make the feature land in the archive earlier
<happyaron> lenky JackYu ^^^
<lenky> hi~
<FJKong> sogou skin is not support 100% yet, but still can be treated as an alpha version
<FJKong> hi lenky
<lenky> what is up?
<lenky> about fcitx?
<happyaron> 是啊，是不是先release一个版本出来，传仓库里给大家测试
<happyaron> 哪怕功能不完整，也不能等快freeze了再传啊。
<ypwong> there's nothing 100% in open source world :)
<ypwong> let's release early, release often
<JackYu> happyaron, FJKong, lenky, 我也认为应该先集成一个版本，至少可以给我们内部测试一下。
<JackYu> ypwong, +1
<FJKong> yep
<FJKong> agree
<JackYu> OK, 那你们谁负责打这个package呢
<happyaron> JackYu: 打包我来吧，但是得先release tarball
<JackYu> ok， 那lenky来release tarball.
<lenky> 提交一下pull request?
<happyaron> lenky: 你tag一个版本啊
<happyaron> lenky: 怎么是pull呢……
<lenky> Kong 的代码没有还合过来呀
<FJKong> 什么？
<FJKong> 我这没有代码需要给你提交的了
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-11-04
<FJKong> JackYu: my account of ubuntu kylin is freeze, could you help to unfreeze?
<JackYu> FJKong, 什么账号？
<FJKong> JackYu: 论坛的
<FJKong> 说被冻结
<JackYu> lol, 你干啥坏事儿了？
<FJKong> 没有啊 貌似是注册后没怎么登陆就这样了
<JackYu> 好的。你直接给Jonas发邮件，让他帮忙看一下。
<FJKong> 好
<ypwong> JackYu, 好不好把 release parties 的 ppt 放在官网？至少在 release party 的新闻放个链接
<ypwong> JackYu, ppt 有助推广
<JackYu> ypwong, 好的啊～
<happyaron> ypwong JackYu 今天看到的数据，输入法周活最近稳定在2w，日活8k
<happyaron> ypwong JackYu 没有邮件可发
<happyaron> 然后新版发布也没有引起周活、日活的上涨
<JackYu> 额。。。
<ypwong> happyaron, 好
<JackYu> 看来还要想想办法啊
<happyaron> JackYu: 然后说还是想把ubuntu.com和 ubuntu.org.cn上的链接改了
<happyaron> JackYu: ubuntu-china.cn和ubuntukylin.com的访问量都太毛毛雨。
<happyaron> JackYu: 另外14.04增强版的下载，可能也需要强调。
<JackYu> happyaron, 前两个我们改不动啊。。。
<happyaron> JackYu: ypwong 呗
<JackYu> ypwong, 靠你了啊
<happyaron> JackYu: 强调1404下载的事，可以调整网站
<JackYu> 好，具体怎么调整？有什么建议？
<happyaron> JackYu: 这个找陈丰
<JackYu> OK
<ypwong> 我掉線了，好像有些信息没收到，谁可以转一下给我
<ypwong> happyaron, ubuntukylin.com的下载量应该是主力
<happyaron> ypwong: 嗯。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-11-05
<ypwong> JackYu, dailing?
<JackYu> ypwong, 马上
<Kobe_Lee> @happyaron，帮忙check下优客助手V1.3.2的代码后入库更新下，谢谢
<JackYu> ypwong, 对了，你上周例会是说这周起草UK开发者平台的管理规则，进展如何了？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-11-06
<ypwong> JackYu, 還在弄 :)
<JackYu> ypwong, 好的^s to mobile devices powered by Ubuntu. Mir can be viewed as a replacement for the X window server system on Ubuntu
<Skyline27> Hi
<Skyline27> Just need some small help with the Ubuntu Kylin 14.10 if possible.
<Skyline27> I actually just need to remove the OS effects so it can run more smooth, if anybody knows...
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-11-07
<skh_> xchat的频道列表窗口如何关闭？
<ypwong> who is kyt ?
<penghuan> ypwong, 我们这边测试组的
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-11-02
<zhangchao> anthony不在？今天电话会议还开吗？joey？
* You're now known as ubuntulog2
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-11-05
<handsome_feng> hi, everyone, sorry i'm latter
<handsome_feng> late...
<handsome_feng> marco ? eleni ?
<Trevinho> hi handsome_feng
<handsome_feng> hi :)
<Trevinho> Ah, we have a meeting to day... But time changed here, so in theory it was in in 1 hour
<Trevinho> is that too late for you?
<handsome_feng> er , yes, maybe we can make this meeting tomoro ?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: no, well it's fine for me now...
<Trevinho> I'm going to change the event
<handsome_feng> OK
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: it's 16:30 there, right?
<handsome_feng> yes
<Trevinho> err, 16:43... :P
<handsome_feng> ...
<handsome_feng> you are right
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: no problem, let's do this quick and informal, there's no problem
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: or.... I don't know... what's the best plan
<handsome_feng> best plan of wizard ?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: so, I didn't get anything back from the design, let me ask willcooke
<Trevinho> Ouch, he's still not online...
<Trevinho> So, well I'll ask him later
<handsome_feng> @Trevinho  OK, no problem
<Trevinho> However, I'd say your design is mostly fine. You can proceed with that, at least the logic part... Then if we need to tune the UI there's time.
<Trevinho> Ah, you need to handle also multi-monitor, I'd do the same as it's done in the lockscreen...
<Trevinho> So show that view in the monitor where's the pointer is
<handsome_feng> OK, Got this
<handsome_feng> Hi, willcooke
<willcooke> hi handsome_feng
<handsome_feng> we are just talk about the wizard
<Trevinho> willcooke: hey, did you get anything back from John/design about the wizard?
<willcooke> Not quite yet, but they are due to review "real soon now"
<willcooke> I will chase him now and see if I can get a time line
<Trevinho> nice
<handsome_feng> Thank you , so let's wait  :)
<handsome_feng> marco, anything else about the lockscreen ?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: no, I've seen you're still working on it... Are you already ready for a review?
<handsome_feng> I have not write the  autopilot test ...
<Trevinho> Well, those are a little hard to do in the lockscreen, you can add some unit-tests if you want
<Trevinho> but autopilot is complicated there
<handsome_feng> And also should handle some detals
<Trevinho> Ok, fine... Once you're ok, feel free to propose the merge request, and I'll review it
<Trevinho> I've seen some progress also in the launcher rotation...
<handsome_feng> Yes, I just add the  option about launcher position
<Trevinho> Ah, one thing I've seen there that you should change: you added a sigc::signal<void> launcher_position_changed;
<Trevinho> But you don't need that... just use nux::RWProperty<LauncherPosition> launcher_position; (just use nux::Property)
<Trevinho> and that gives you the signal for free
<Trevinho> so you can just do
<Trevinho> launcher_position.changed.connect() ...
<Trevinho> Also, maybe, instead of using LauncherWidth/LauncherHeight, we can just use LauncherSize at this point
<handsome_feng> er, i put it there and just forget it ...
<Trevinho> You rename that value and use for both the cases.
<handsome_feng> ok, i have do this in some small functions
<Trevinho> good
<Trevinho> Ah, I wanted to mention that the list of bugs we want to target for 16.04, have now been moved to
<Trevinho> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-x-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Trevinho> The same as searching for the "rls-x-incoming" tag in launchpad, but shows all the projects involved
<handsome_feng> And i should use launcher_position.changed to info the dash/launcher/panel to redraw , right ?
<Trevinho> So,. if you think there's anything important, you can just tag with that
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: yep
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: that property will both allow you to handle the value, and being notified when changed
<handsome_feng> Trevinho: Thank you , got it
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: you can look for examples around in the code, it's all quite easy
<handsome_feng> ok , i just learn from the code too
<Trevinho> Just remember that if you use lambda_functions to connect to signals, you need to disconnect from them (using a connnection::wrapper or a connection::manager)... Otherwise you might experience crashes.
<Trevinho> In xenial there's also the sigc::track_obj feature, but it's probably too early to use it.
<handsome_feng> oh, write it down in my notebook
<handsome_feng> Thank you for your advise , seems all things have discussed
<handsome_feng> maybe we can wrap this up?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: yeah, sorry... I got int a bug :P... However yes
<Trevinho> I think we're done.
<Trevinho> Thanks
<handsome_feng> Thanks ! and bye ! maro  :)
<handsome_feng> bye, willcooke !
<willcooke> see you
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-11-07
<eRfRmQKkWHIYaShI> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/23561, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-11-10
<alhmm> 🤐
